
Huawei Just Copied the iPhone–Down to the Last Screw - denzil_correa
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/huawei-iphone-screws-ifixit/?mbid=psocial_qz
======
Kristine1975
Since the Wired page doesn't work with ad blockers, here's an archived link:
[http://archive.is/TU5ev](http://archive.is/TU5ev)

The article is more about the planned obsolescence of the iPhone (and by
extension the down-to-the-last-screw-copy of it), btw.

